# udev 186 /lib/udev/udevd does not exist[SOLVED]

## Splink

Hi, 

I upgraded to udev version 186.

When trying to restart I get:

```
 # /etc/init.d/udev restart

 * WARNING: you are stopping a sysinit service

 * Stopping udev ...                                                      [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/udev: line 128: /lib/udev/write_root_link_rule: No such file or directory

info: unrecognized option '--run'

info: unrecognized option '--run'

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /lib/udev/udevd does not exist

 * Failed to start udev                                                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

```

Anyone know if there is a bug or a problem with that package ?

----------

## Veldrin

did you forget to update your config? (etc-update or dispatch-conf)

V.

----------

## Splink

doh  :Smile:  yes all sorted now  :Smile: 

You can tell im tired

----------

## eronde

Here the same problem, but I've run etc-update before rebooting. The problem is that when I boot the pc I can login anymore because my usb keyboard does not work. I can only boot with an old kernel. How can I solve this?

----------

